# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Jungle Hobbies LTD

## COREY

Decided to post my review on this product!

http://www.junglehobbies.com/Jungle-Hobbies-Advanced-LED-Lighting-System.htm

This advanced LED lighting system is designed to keep my plants alive with 5 different timed lighting settings.

DAWN
SUNRISE
DAYTIME
SUNSET 
EVENING

SPECIAL FEATURES: CLOUD Cover / LIGHTNING

I was originally turned away by the price of the product.  385.00 is A-lot to bite into.  Well I bit into it. HA...and let me tell you is it a sweat treat!
I was so amazed by the features and the day light capabilities.  ITS SOO BRIGHT!  I love it.  I put it with my whites tree frogs and they actualy stay blueish green for once...they hardly ever go brown like before with the basic uvb bulb.  

PROS:  
1.) Great bright lighting and adjustable features.  
2.) I love the timing on the lighting times.  I DONT HAVE TO TOUCH IT EVER!!
3.) Networks to more lighting systems if you buy more ( i do intend to do this on my red eye and dart frog enclosures)
4.) Fan.  Cools itself down before over heating.


NEGATIVES:
1.) PRICE.  Still A-lot to bite into. =(  Have to save up every time I buy one.
2.) ONLY a 1 Year LIMITED warranty =(  (for the amount of money i dropped into this i would ease my mind if there was a longer warranty. That cooling fan is probably the first thing that goes on this system.  Lets put a warranty out for it yeah?)
3.) Adjustable arms does not fit my 36x36x18 tank.  TO long for the adjustable arms.  Good news is it came with a hanging cord and attachments. I WILL Need to figure this out for my breeding tanks =(.

RATING 4/5 stars.

I look forward to purchasing more. =)

-Corey
Owner
CJ's Frogs
San Diego, CA

----------


## Lynn

Thanks Corey,
Very cool.... and such a great company!

----------


## COREY

MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd

for some reason the old link doesnt work so heres the new one.

----------

